# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Phần mềm Artform3.5 bản doanh nghiệp

## trahana84

Chào tất cả các bạn
Lâu lắm mới quay lại diễn đàn, hôm nay mình giới thiệu với mọi người phần mềm Artform3.5 dùng dựng 3D trong nghành điêu khắc
Link tải phần mềm: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tY....lNqeWTnVGXoMh8
Một số video để mọi người có cái nhìn tổng quát nhất về phần mềm


Các bạn có thể ghé qua fb mình: https://www.facebook.com/surfmill.artform/

----------


## trahana84

> Chào tất cả các bạn
> Lâu lắm mới quay lại diễn đàn, hôm nay mình giới thiệu với mọi người phần mềm Artform3.5 dùng dựng 3D trong nghành điêu khắc
> Link tải phần mềm: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tY....lNqeWTnVGXoMh8
> Một số video để mọi người có cái nhìn tổng quát nhất về phần mềm
> 
> 
> Các bạn có thể ghé qua fb mình: https://www.facebook.com/surfmill.artform/


Đính nhầm video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piM1pyyTtCU

----------

